

The web is dead, its all about mobile - nh
http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2012/02/09/the-web-is-dead-its-all-about-mobile/

======
fein
Why do we get such ridiculous statements/ headlines from people that actually
run web companies? The web will never die, as it's the backbone for all of
these mobile implementations. You simply cannot deploy a large web application
with the ease of use that a mobile device requires. These things must operate
in tandem, not one instead of the other.

I think it should be obvious why mobile devices are going to show a higher
view number than those from a web browser; people don't like to surf the net
on their laptops while taking a shit.

~~~
corin_
> _Why do we get such ridiculous statements/ headlines from people that
> actually run web companies?_

Because it is literally the definition of link bait, it's a title people are
always going to click on, and so it's a title that has been used often.

If I look to my left in my office, 3m away I see facing me the orange cover of
Wired's "The Web is dead." cover, and next to it the 1997 cover of the same
magazine that boldy proclaimed "Kiss your browser goodbye" - partly as a
reminder not to get carried away with ideas like these, and partly because
they make me laugh.

------
jasonkolb
It's nice to get some hard numbers around mobile vs. traditional computer
usage. I think this says a lot about what people want to use, it's not like
these guys don't have a good site to speak of, they've been working on it for
years.

As much as I don't like the fact that the open Web is atrophying, I don't
think there's any denying that it's the way things are moving right now. It's
what consumers are demanding.

~~~
Angostura
Hmmm, well as an iPad user, I'm pretty sick of every Web site trying to
channel me into downloading an app, I tend to just you the Web site. The only
site I can think that I use via an app is IMDB.

------
hollerith
How does POF monetize traffic to pof.com?

------
pan69
Now this link is dead. Flagged...

